# Pelvic Inflammatory disease



## Glover

Hi 

I am new to this, and just wondering if anyone has had pelvic inflammatory disease, i first had it when i was 15 and they never found the cause because i was not sexually active, i had two major operations as it had spread and caused a tubo ovarian abscess twice, i was then hospitalised two years later and put on IV antibiotics with PID again, and then two years later again. They have never found the cause of this which is really frustrating. I also suffer chronic pelvic pain, especially during sex which really affects me emotionally. All of this has also resulted in be to be infertile. 

Just wondering if anyone else has been through similar, and suffers chronic pelvic pain, if so is there anything you have had done about it?


----------

